# White Homer Needs A New Home



## MariaMZ

I have a white homer pigeon I found 1 year ago. I did not know it was a homer until one week ago. I need a new home for him. At least I think it's a him, but not sure. I live in Sonoma COunty(near SF), CA. Hoping someone near here can give help me him a new home.


----------



## turkey

Hi, hopefully someone will come along soon and take you up on your offer. Can you tell us a little bit about your white pigeon? How did he come into your life?

Julie


----------



## MariaMZ

Well Julie, Last July I was gardening in the back yard when my father came out back and said that there was a white bird in the front. Being a bird lover I went out front and watched him for awhile. I knew he was some kid os dove but did not know what kind. I went back and finished my gardening.

Later that evening, the neighbor knocked on my door, and said that their was a white bird in my driveway and she thought it might be injured. My mother went out, to see. The bird was just sitting there, and fearing that the neighbors cat would get it, she picked it up and brought it in. She said "I think it might be injured, it did not ever try to get away from me." 

When she opened her hands. I said " It's not injured. It's wings are clipped. It's somebody's pet" Well, ifigured he must belong to someone who lives near by, because he could not have come too far with clipped wings. So, I tried all the neighbors, but no one claimed him.

I called bird resue, aspca, and I even put an AD in the newspaper, but no one claimed him. So I went out, bought him a cage and kept him. But now, 1 year later, I have decided that I think he would be happier with other birds.

And, when I was doing some more research last week, I finally realized he was a homing pigeon. I had previously been looking up doves to see what he was, and nothing seemed quite right, but when I came accross a picture of a white homer. I knew it was him.

He (I think) is a pretty good bird, but he is only somewhat handleable, he comes in and out of his cage on my hand, and he allows me to pet him, but onlywhen he is in the cage.

I think he could come along way with someone who had more time, than I to spend with him.

I really love him, and I hope someone will give him a happy home


----------



## turkey

That was very kind of you and your Mom to take the pigeon in and give him shelter. S/he sounds like a very nice pigeon. 

Too bad I don't live closer to you. 

Julie


----------



## Skyeking

Thank you for taking such good care of this white pijjie and being concerned for it's happiness, pigeons do usually like to hang around in groups. I'm sure there is someone in Sonoma area that would just love to have that bird, hopefuly someone will respond. 
Treesa


----------



## pigeoninalawnchair

I live in arizona-I'm looking to give a pigeon a good home. Will pick up or pay for shipping


----------



## MariaMZ

That's great! Do you have many pigeons?


----------



## pigeoninalawnchair

No I only had one pigeon she was great.


----------



## MariaMZ

Wow, that's too bad. I appreciate your offer. But I was hoping to find my pigeon a home with other pigeons.
I am sorry, Thanks for the offer.


----------



## screamingeagle

I live in Las Vegas, and would would love to help you if it was a female. I have a male <nearly all white> homer and have been trying to find him a mate. I got a feral a few months ago thinking it was a girl, but is acting like a male, and my white homer bosses him around. I don't think he'd appreciate having yet another male around. I know there are people from CA on here, maybe one of them can help you.

Hope you can find a great home for him!

Suzanne


----------



## MariaMZ

Thanks Suzanne, I wish I could tell you I had a female, and I do not know for sure, but I am pretty sure it is a male. I tjink this because he does a dance and coo combination that sure seems a lot like a mating call to me. Best of luck to you finding a female!

-Maria


----------



## pigeoninalawnchair

I sent you an email also. I will be in San Fran Friday the 22nd to pick up a pigeon and possibly a dove. If you would be interested please contact me. 

Penny


----------



## MariaMZ

Well, for who ever is watching this post. Penny is not taking my pigeon. S he still needs a good home, with lots of love. I hope someone will help soon.

-Maria


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Maria,

Sorry things did not work out with Penny to take the bird .. I would be happy to have your lovely one but we gotta figure out a way to get the bird from you to me. While I am no longer quarantined for END, areas around me are, and it makes it difficult.

Please keep us posted about your lovely bird and whether you find a home or not.

Terry Whatley


----------



## MariaMZ

Terry, 

Where are you located? I am in Northern Cal, and as far as I know we are not under quarentine.

-Maria


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Maria,

I am in Lake Forest CA (Southern Orange County).

Terry Whatley


----------



## MariaMZ

Hi Terry, 

I hve still not yet founs a home for my bird yet. Tell me about your situation. How many Birds do you have? Do they live outside or in? And what kind of pigeons are they?

-Maria


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Maria,

Actually I have pretty close to 200 birds right now. I don't want to lie to you in any way .. so that's the number. They live outside in large flight cages or aviaries. And, yes, my yard is full of these.

Your bird is very welcome here and would be "acclimated" to a group of like birds and then let go into that aviary group.

Terry Whatley


----------



## MariaMZ

Terry, 

Are all of the ares surrounding you in quar.?
A full circle? and if so, How much longer do you think it will last?

-Maria


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Maria,

The area to the south of me (San Diego county) is free of the quarantine. Portions of northern and eastern Orange County, where I am located, are still quarantined. There is a link to a map of the quarantine area in the Newcastle forum here on pigeons.com if you care to have a look.

I'm going to post about your bird on a couple of other lists and see if we can find a good home that is closer to you.

Terry Whatley


----------



## MariaMZ

Thanks Terry, 

Keep Me Posted!

-Maria


----------



## TAWhatley

Maria,

Please contact JJ at [email protected] S/he (not sure which)wants to adopt your bird as a companion to a white pigeon that s/he rescued. Please let us know if this works out. JJ is in the Bay area also.

Terry Whatley


----------



## MariaMZ

Terry, 

I have contacted JJ. And it looks like things are most likely going to work out at the SHE will adopt him. I will keep you posted on what is hapening

-Maria


----------



## MariaMZ

Hi Terry, 

I was pretty sure things were going to work out with JJ, but now I am not so sure. Were there any other people in my area interested in adopting my pigeon?

-Maria


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Maria,

Darn! I'm sorry it's not working out with JJ. I don't know of anyone else right off but will put out some more posts and see if we get lucky.

Terry Whatley


----------



## MariaMZ

Thanks Terry, 

Keep Me posted!

-Maria


----------



## TAWhatley

Maria,

See the post from Gary777 .. perhaps you two could work something out.

Terry Whatley


----------



## MariaMZ

Hi Terry, 

I am still looking for a home for my bird, I just really do not think JJ is going to work out. I am a little concerned about the conditions he will be living in. She has so many birds and they all live in doors, and they are alldifferent species. From Lg Parrots to Pigeons. I am concered that she does not have the time to care for them properly.

I appreciate all the help you have given me, truing to find a good home for my bird. Perhaps you could telll me where the other message boards are that you post on, And I could give them a try.

Thanks Again, 

Maria


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Maria,

Did you try Gary777?

A couple of other lists are [email protected] and [email protected] Will see if I can turn up any others for you.

Terry Whatley


----------



## MariaMZ

Hi Terry, 

I did try Gary, but he is not interested.
Thanks for the info. I appreciate your help.

-Maria


----------



## MariaMZ

Hi Terry, 

Great News!! My pigeon finally has a new home.

I FOUND SOMEONE WHO LIVES LOCALLY AND HAS THE PERFECT HOME FOR MY BIRD. SHE HAS MULTIPLE PIGEONS OF THE SAME BREED, AND POSSIBLE A MATE FOR MY BIRD. I THINK HE WILL BE HAPPY IN HIS NEW HOME. I COULD NOT ASK FOR MORE THAN THAT.

THANK YOU AGAIN FOR ALL OF YOUR HELP!

-MARIA


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Maria,

Thank you so much for the really good news! I'm very happy for you and your bird. It is wonderful that you were willing to hang in there until a good home could be found!

Terry Whatley


----------



## turkey

I'm glad to see this happy ending!


----------



## gogo45

*hello*

if you have any pigeons i will be willing to take them i have 2oo pigeons.


----------



## TAWhatley

gogo45 said:


> if you have any pigeons i will be willing to take them i have 2oo pigeons.


Hi gogo45 .. the thread you just posted to is over 5 years old .. not likely that you will hear back from the person starting the thread.

Terry


----------

